# Zebra HZ skins?



## jononotbono (Sep 24, 2018)

Just wondering if there are any updated GUI skins for ZebraHZ? I actually love the clarity of Zebra 2's updated GUI when using a 4k 43 inch screen. The ZebraHZ GUI looks a bit blurry in comparison so I was just wondering if there is way to change that or if there are official skin updates?

Thanks

Jono


----------



## D Halgren (Sep 24, 2018)

This is coming any day now. The image is from Urs himself. I can't wait!


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 24, 2018)

Holy tittie Tourettes! What amazing timing! Thank you!


----------



## pfmusic (Sep 24, 2018)

Saw this a few weeks back on KVR forum. Updated GUI looks brilliant


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Sep 24, 2018)

D Halgren said:


> This is coming any day now. The image is from Urs himself. I can't wait!



Whoa, this looks great — I'll be all over that! Meanwhile @jononotbono, until now I've been enjoying using the crisply modern Massive Modular skins, which you might also consider:
http://plugmon.org/massive-modular/#t1


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 22, 2018)

D Halgren said:


> This is coming any day now. The image is from Urs himself. I can't wait!



Any news on this update yet?


----------



## D Halgren (Oct 22, 2018)

jononotbono said:


> Any news on this update yet?




I think internal beta this week. If all goes well, release first thing / early next week.

That's from Urs at KVR on the 18th.


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 22, 2018)

D Halgren said:


> I think internal beta this week. If all goes well, release first thing / early next week.
> 
> That's from Urs at KVR on the 18th.



Amazing. Can’t wait. Is something like this announced via e-mail?


----------



## D Halgren (Oct 22, 2018)

jononotbono said:


> Amazing. Can’t wait. Is something like this announced via e-mail?


I think so, but I just check U-he's KVR forum daily. If I see it I will post it over here.


----------



## j_kranz (Oct 30, 2018)

Supposedly tomorrow...


----------



## zvenx (Oct 30, 2018)

"Actually, release today, newsletter tomorrow. Guys are uploading website changes as we speak."


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 30, 2018)

This is such amazing news!


----------



## D Halgren (Oct 30, 2018)

Yes!!!!!!! The presets have been a nightmare on High Sierra.


----------



## zvenx (Oct 30, 2018)

Just in case anyone missed, it the u-he products that haven't gotten the new preset browser, have had hot fixes for high sierra and mojave with the non alphabetized sorting of the presets.

https://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=513736

rsp


----------



## D Halgren (Oct 30, 2018)

zvenx said:


> "Actually, release today, newsletter tomorrow. Guys are uploading website changes as we speak."


@TheUnfinished


----------



## D Halgren (Oct 30, 2018)

And it's out, and it's glorious!!!


----------



## T.j. (Oct 30, 2018)

̶U̶n̶f̶o̶r̶t̶u̶n̶a̶t̶e̶l̶y̶ ̶I̶'̶v̶e̶ ̶m̶a̶n̶a̶g̶e̶d̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶c̶r̶a̶s̶h̶ ̶C̶u̶b̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶w̶i̶c̶e̶ ̶i̶n̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶l̶a̶s̶t̶ ̶h̶o̶u̶r̶ ̶o̶r̶ ̶s̶o̶ ̶t̶e̶s̶t̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶u̶p̶d̶a̶t̶e̶.̶ ̶I̶'̶d̶ ̶r̶e̶c̶o̶m̶m̶e̶n̶d̶ ̶h̶o̶l̶d̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶o̶f̶f̶ ̶f̶o̶r̶ ̶a̶n̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶m̶i̶n̶u̶t̶e̶ ̶i̶f̶ ̶y̶o̶u̶'̶r̶e̶ ̶i̶n̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶m̶i̶d̶d̶l̶e̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶s̶o̶m̶e̶t̶h̶i̶n̶g̶.̶
̶
̶I̶t̶ ̶s̶u̶r̶e̶ ̶l̶o̶o̶k̶s̶ ̶g̶r̶e̶a̶t̶ ̶t̶h̶o̶u̶g̶h̶,̶ ̶I̶ ̶w̶i̶l̶l̶ ̶b̶e̶ ̶u̶s̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶n̶e̶w̶ ̶s̶k̶i̶n̶ ̶f̶o̶r̶ ̶s̶u̶r̶e̶!̶


----------



## D Halgren (Oct 30, 2018)

T.j. said:


> Unfortunately I've managed to crash Cubase twice in the last hour or so testing the update. I'd recommend holding off for another minute if you're in the middle of something.
> 
> It sure looks great though, I will be using the new skin for sure!


Vst or Vst3?


----------



## T.j. (Oct 30, 2018)

D Halgren said:


> Vst or Vst3?


 
Oh, I think that might have been the problem...
Upon rebooting Cubase it opened a previous version instead of the update.
Not sure how that's possible but I've made sure I'm now using the updated version in the plugin manager.

Will report back if I run into trouble again, hopefully all is fine now!


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 31, 2018)

Working fine for me. This new GUI is great. To be honest, once I use Zebra, it pains me to use anything else that doesn't have a resizable GUI. It's amazing on a 43 inch 4k screen!


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 31, 2018)

Perhaps I'm just missing something but has the "i" button been put somewhere else? Having the info for each patch pop up is very useful.


----------



## T.j. (Oct 31, 2018)

jononotbono said:


> Perhaps I'm just missing something but has the "i" button been put somewhere else? Having the info for each patch pop up is very useful.



In the presets menu, top right corner you see 3 horizontal lines, click there to see the info.
Not seeing any other places, but honestly I don't remember how it used to be on previous versions as I've been using the 'redux' skin for a long time.

P.s. Troubles with the update persisted last night, but went away when I rebooted this morning.
So all seems good but something was funky with the install, not a user error.
Never had any issues before.


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 31, 2018)

T.j. said:


> In the presets menu, top right corner you see 3 horizontal lines, click there to see the info.
> Not seeing any other places, but honestly I don't remember how it used to be on previous versions as I've been using the 'redux' skin for a long time.
> 
> P.s. Troubles with the update persisted last night, but went away when I rebooted this morning.
> ...



Ah ok, thanks. In the previous version, if you selected the "i", the info would show in a detached window which I thought was quite useful but still, it's just a slight change to workflow. All good.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Oct 31, 2018)

Now for Massive Modular to release an update to their skin for it 
If needed of course


----------

